# Killer scarecrow



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

I really like your take on this. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for writing that up us.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

thanx, rupertoooo ! looking forward to part 3!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I hope you don't mind but I'm going to post the picture of your incredible scarecrow here in the thread:


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Terra said:


> I hope you don't mind but I'm going to post the picture of your incredible scarecrow here in the thread:


A picture makes perfect sense. Dont I feel like a fool.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

No worries _(again, hope you didn't mind)._ I just wanted to make sure no one misses just how great this scarecrow is.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Such a great prop!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

THANKS!!!! for the tutorial


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is one awesome scarecrow. I gotta build one.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

I love this thing it would fit in beautifully in my haunt. It's quite a bit above my experience level but a man needs dreams


----------



## AnitaJ (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sure this is a dumb question but how do I see the picture?


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

AnitaJ said:


> I'm sure this is a dumb question but how do I see the picture?


don't feel bad I can't see it either! lol


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

baboomgirl said:


> don't feel bad I can't see it either! lol


Here is the link to the album

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/rupertoooo-albums-killer-scarecrow-2010.html


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Fantastic scarecrow, wish I was that talented.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Killer scarecrow,awesome.

& indeed for me the same.. if only I had the talent... sigh..


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

oh wow I so want to use the idea of this body for my stalkaround


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Awesome scarecrow!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

how wonderful Rupert....I wish I had the talent for this...


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

rupertoooo said:


> Here is the link to the album
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/rupertoooo-albums-killer-scarecrow-2010.html


I found it right after I posted...I think we were looking for the photos to be in the post rather than a link by the way Terra had worded it  All is well...awesome scarecrow...I need one of those


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Great work and prop Rubertoooo let the scrares begin!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I fixed the picture. For some reason the link broke.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Wow!!! That came out great, that thing would scare the beejeezus out of me if I came across it at night*


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

I didn't know you had this tutorial out. When I saw your scarecrow for the first time I thought it was amazing and the best I have seen. Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

rupertoooo, that's not a ScareCrow, it's a ScareMe!


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

That scarecrow is just over the top awesome. Reminds me a bit of the creature from jeepers creepers. Excellent work

Thanks for sharing

Phil


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the idea of using the branches. Giving it a nice earthy, natural feel. The teeth aren't my thing, I do like the hollow eyes. If it was me, I would've had a bend approx where the elbow is and have him holding a "spaghetti can lantern". Post him right close to the sidewalk to beckon ToT'ers in towards the house.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

rupertoooo, your scarecrow is what kicked off my Halloween obsession this year, thank you!

I've been working on my version on and off the past few weeks.
It's coming out great.
Since my skills are 100% noob I'll share my experience.
(pictures tomorrow, I can't find my camera's usb cable arggh! And I didn't take pictures as I was going because I was sure it would be absolutely horrible, double arrgh!)

I used a styrafoam head (Savers 2.99), a burlap bag (Building-19 .99cents) a borrowed glue gun and about 15 glue sticks (Home Depot 4.99), a cheap sombrero (dollar store $1), Femo (Micheal's .99)

And some cardboard.

I didn't understand what you meant by strips of burlap.
But I found out when I tried wrapping a large piece around a round object!
It bulges all over. So i cut it all up into chunks and strips.

I made the head first.
I cut out the eye socket and the mouth with an exacto to give it depth.
Filled the holes with hot glue and pressed the burlap into it.
Hey, hot glue is freaking hot!!!!!
lol, luckily it just hurts and doesn't actually burn.

I ended up using a rounded piece of metal (screw driver without the bit) to press and slide the burlap over the glue. At first it was to protect my fingers but then I found out it was coming out better.

After the eyes and mouth I just used the gun to run lines of glue over the head and pressed burlap down on it.
I was worried that the overlapping would ruin it but I kept the overlapping minimal and it turned out looking a little more creepy.

Looking at the head now i see that it looks too thin. I think I need to make burlap ears or something lol.

I sprayed black paint into the eyes and mouth.
This was interesting. I was worried that I made the eyes and mouth too small.
But the spray paint makes it look a little bigger.
(Like when woman use lipstick beyond their lips to make their lips look bigger)

I took some Femo clay and made some teeth. Just rolled it in my fingers. Made several different sizes, put them on some aluminum foil and cooked them at 300 degrees for 15 minutes (read the direction on the box, not sure if I did it right but it worked)

Now i had some vicious looking off-white teeth which I just hot glued to the mouth. 
It was beyond easy, I thought it wouldn't work and was laughing when it adhered fine. It actually has a little give to it in case it gets bumped.
I LOVE hot glue!

Now the hat.
You said it took the longest and I agree.
It was a couple of hours.
I trimmed the edges off the sombrero (it had a frilly edging) and cut off the top lid like you said.
I had to cut the hat in several places because it had a rounded shape to it and the cardboard was flat. Same with the top/cone part.
It doesn't matter because you'll be gluing it onto the cardboard anyway
I cut a circle of card board, made it look like a donut.
Again, I thought, that there was no way it would work and......it worked great!
the card board gave it just enough added strength to hold the layer of burlap.
Once again I wanted to glue on big piece, it must be some kind of instinct or something, but it really is better with smaller pieces.
I did the bottom and the top and the inside.
Again, hot glue is your friend.
Sometimes it looked a little fragmented, then I just glued a long curved piece over a bunch of little pieces. You really have to just play around with it.

Now, it makes sense now but I didn't expect it, the hat barely fits the head any more. the burlap inside made the hat smaller!
Not a big deal. the Hat is so strong now I can just wedge it on fine.


I need to paint the hat and then glue it on.

Then bulk up the neck with more burlap and drill a hole into the head from the bottom.
Going to stick some PVC up the head with some hot glue and then work on the body.



Anyone have any idea how to make this thing weather proof?


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Still working on it but this is it so far.


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

Rupertooo:

I have attempted following the link you provided for the body in part 1 and this is the copy and paste of the reply:

Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache Server at www.nighthaunt.com Port 80


----------



## baykay1984 (Sep 9, 2012)

wow, he is awesome!!! I would hgave heaps of candy left over if he was at my gate!!!


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Apparently there may have been an issue with the thread however it is now fixed.


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome scarecrow......I'm definitely going to build a few of these to use as part a camouflage haunt.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Amazing scarecrow~love, love, love!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Amazing work, rupertoooo.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, hadn't seen this, awesome work!


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking good broski!!


----------



## tkguess (Oct 2, 2011)

I just saw yours on pinterest and loved it! I started making one of my own last year from found branches and wire. Never finished it yet. Freaked out the neighbors too bad and had to stop and put him in the back yard. We live in a wooded area and I was gonna make several of these nature made scarecrows. Love many of the elements of yours so now I have even more ideas. Thanks for posting, Ill have to try to post a finished pic of mine when I get the realistic teeth in it and get it finished. LOVE LOVE LOVE YOURS!


----------



## tkguess (Oct 2, 2011)

I used a painted and cut fan palm for the pelvis.


----------

